# Advice On Cleaning 14Kt Rolled Gold Demi Hunter Case



## fobfop59 (May 10, 2014)

I recently acquired a Waltham 1908 model 620 grade watch in a nice demi-hunter 14kt AL Dennison "Sun" case (the 25 year version). The case is in very good general condition, but I wondered if anyone could advise this complete novice on the best products/methods to keep it looking good.

Thanks


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Pure gold won't tarnish, and rolled gold generally keeps a good finish, so a very gentle occasional wipe with a soft cloth - just enough to remove fingermarks - should be enough to keep it in good order. You musn't use heavy polishing on rolled gold otherwise you're in danger of removing the external layer to reveal the underlying brass - that wear is known as "brassing" in the trade. A very worn, brassed case can be replated, but it's not cheap - over Â£100 at the very least.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Lower carat gold can appear to have a dull look partly due to a mix of other metals also any surface can attract microscopic dust, as mentioned by Will Fly never use a heavy cleaner or anything abrasive.

My method is make up a solution of 10% ammonia 10% washing up liquid and the remainder in water.

Remove movement from the case put the case in the solution leave for 15 minutes remove and rinse and dry with a soft cloth.

The solution will not damage the crystal.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I totally concur with what has been said so far. For initial cleaning, you won't go far wrong with an ultrsonic cleaner to get rid of grease and other unmentionables...(only the case, crystal and chain, you understand..not the movement). For the occasional buff, I use a 'rouge cloth'.....a very soft cloth impregnated with jeweller's rouge....a very fine buffing compound....This should shine, but not remove plating to the extent that other coarser compounds would do (Brasso, Duraglit etc)


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I would be very careful of soaking a Dennison hunter case in a water based solution.

Dennison hunter cases have a lock spring and the fly spring that are made of a high grade cold rolled finely tempered steel secured within the case, plus a steel winder stem and 4 jawed sleeve in the pendant. A water solution tends to become trapped behind the springs and within the pendant causing the onset of rust and possible future problems.

The 'Sun' case was a 14K gold filled case with a 25 year wear guarantee, and was Dennison's highest gold filled grade. I think if you follow Will's advice you won't go far wrong.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

For severely tarnished cases I find MAAS metal polish does the job. I wipe on with a cotton bud and remove with a soft cloth. Gold does not tarnish easy but being soft does get grime trapped in it. This is a last resort course but the polish does contain a anti-tarnish and leaves a faint whiff of lavender. Once clean just needs a regular wipe. Watch cases I have treated have stayed clean over a few years.


----------

